# Bull Red Run



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

The bull reds should start running in a few weeks and I wanted to see what everyones favorite lure or method is for the redfish.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

A fat pinfish


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Fall Red Run*

Gold Spoon. C2


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

Cut Mullet


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

+1 cut mullet or live finger mullets


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

for really bigguns... whole blue crab


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

A large mullet, 10-14 inches has produced my biggest reds under the Destin bridge


----------



## Tugboat (Mar 24, 2011)

Nothing more fun than watching them explode on a skitterwalk


----------



## user10309 (Sep 28, 2009)

Island24 said:


> The bull reds should start running in a few weeks and I wanted to see what everyones favorite lure or method is for the redfish.


Scott.....Try a 1 - 1.5 oz Spro Buck Tail Jig with a laser tail or some type of jerk shad attached, This is all I use in open water when the bulls are stacked up, sometimes I'll throw a big topwater plug for fun after I've caught a few on the jigs. Colors really don't matter much, but I have found that white works very good. If I'm fishing the bridges or pass, I'll use a live pinfish or mullet, I don't use live bait when they are schooled up in open water, I have found that the jig is the best way to go with a softbody attached for flash.

Just remember if you see the fish schooled up in the bay don't rush up on the school fast or into the school, this will make the school go down. I see this happen a few times each year when I'm out fishing the reds, a boat will rush up on the school fast and he spooks the fish they go down and sometimes they don't surface again for a while.

Once you see the school, ease up to them at an idle and get with in casting distance and you'll hook up for sure and this way you can work the school with other boats and everyone will have fun. Good luck this fall season,, tight lines..


----------

